# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  What for a 3d printer shouöd i buy?

## 3dprinter

HI
i want to buy a 3d Printer but i am not sure which i should buy.
I saw the ultimaker 2 and the new makerbot 5ft gen.
please help me and say which is the better one you can also say other Printers who are better
thank you

----------


## YosemiteSam

Unfortunately I have no experiences with Ultimaker or MB. I have Zortrax and I am pretty happy with it.

Check Printroom on their forum where are many printed things.

http://zortrax.com/forum/viewforum.php?id=8

----------


## 3dprinter

do you have the m200? i saw it just in this Moment and i want to know more about it?

----------


## YosemiteSam

Yes I have M200. What interests you about it?

----------


## 3dprinter

How is the print Quality? can i only buy it in the store of zortrax? how Long have you waited for your Printer?

----------


## 3dprinter

wich should i buy zortrax , makerbot or ultimaker? please help

----------


## DrLuigi

Hey,

Depending on what you wanna give for it,

If you want a ready to go printer i would go for the ultimaker 2 or Zotrax,

If you want to build one, aka under 1000 dollars you should be looking at ultimaker 1 or a Reprap like Makerfarm or solidoodle(Solidoodle is also pre build)

----------


## YosemiteSam

> How is the print Quality? can i only buy it in the store of zortrax? how Long have you waited for your Printer?


Check my threads in Printroom.

For now you can buy it in Zortrax Store only. 

I have been waiting for mine about a month.

----------


## 3dprinter

> Hey,
> 
> Depending on what you wanna give for it,
> 
> If you want a ready to go printer i would go for the ultimaker 2 or Zotrax,
> 
> If you want to build one, aka under 1000 dollars you should be looking at ultimaker 1 or a Reprap like Makerfarm or solidoodle(Solidoodle is also pre build)


i know but wich will have the best printing quality?

----------


## YosemiteSam

Which material do you want to print with?

----------


## 3dprinter

i dont know. abs or pla. what do you think should i buy a ultimaker or zortrax?

----------


## YosemiteSam

If you are a thinker then buy an Ultimaker. It is open source and requires more fine tuning than Zortrax.

If you need a printer that just works then buy Zortrax.

----------


## atoff

I updated my own comparison chart... I feel like the UM2 would be the better machine at this point, however, it's expensive, and the lead time is absolutely crazy.  The Zortrax looks good too, but right now it can only print to 140microns, and you're limited to using the Z-Suite software and ABS. 

I was also looking at the Airwolf3D HD, being that they're in CA, and I'd be able to pick up the machine in person... however it's even more expensive, and there's such little info about it.  


3DPrinterComparison.jpg

----------


## 3dprinter

but what do you think who have the better quality? but with zortrax you can also use inventor or other programs. and in a few months he can also print 25 microns or not?

----------


## YosemiteSam

Both printers need STL file to create g-code/z-code. 

Yes. They said that 25 and 50 micron resolutions will be available.

----------


## 3dprinter

what do you think who brings better results?

----------


## YosemiteSam

Try to find someone who have both. I do not have UM.

But if I were you I would buy Zortrax.  :Smile:

----------


## 3dprinter

> Try to find someone who have both. I do not have UM.
> 
> But if I were you I would buy Zortrax.


for the zortrax will be updates in future like dual extruder?  because the ultimaker will have this updates

----------


## YosemiteSam

They said we can expect dual extruder.

You can ask them for free samples:

http://zortrax.com/3d-printed-sample...s-how-we-do-it

----------


## 3dprinter

does the zortrax support wireless?

----------


## YosemiteSam

Not yet. Software/firmware is still beta.

----------


## RepRappa

Don't buy Zortrax - They shut site forum down now so there costomer cannot complain to them anymore. They dont want costomer complains to be seen because they try to get more people money without seeing how bad thing are. The printer cannot do what they say in brochure - but they also make manuals on website blocked until you buy - so you cannot see that it can't do what they promise. Company is sneaky and NOT good.

They are bad - stay away my advise

----------


## DanielKilgore42868

Barring RepRappa's cautionary advice, if you're still interested in the Zortrax, there's now a US reseller carrying their printers and filaments. I suggest giving *Octave* a look if you're still on the fence.

----------

